# Judo in Illinois?



## stephen (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey,

Thanks in advance.

I'm doing some digging for a friend: I'm looking for a Judo club that has children's classes near Shorewood, Illinois. The closest I can find is in Naperville. Which isn't that far for people who have been training for a while, but is a bit far to convince someone to take their child rather than the McDojo down the street. 

Thanks!


----------

